# AZ Giveaway - (2) Lift Passes for Magic Mountain in Vermont



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

First ski passes of the year! 

Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. 

If you are lucky, maybe you will hit a day like this  

*

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 


Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win
*

Example:*You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (5) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (10/15/2013) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Wednesday, 10/23/2013.
*
Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out
*
Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A lift ticket voucher for Magic Mountain!*

Good luck!*


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> First ski passes of the year!
> 
> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> ...



I'm all in!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2013)

Me me me me me me me me


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Count me in, please.


----------



## buellski (Oct 15, 2013)

In


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 15, 2013)

In!


----------



## Zand (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Me me me me me me me me




NO!! me me me me me!!!!


----------



## Tin (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 15, 2013)

In!


----------



## fahz (Oct 15, 2013)

Magic is awesome!


----------



## njkayaker (Oct 15, 2013)

I have had some amazing magical days. I'm in!!!!


----------



## jpmccusker (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## ajr13 (Oct 15, 2013)

In!


----------



## Stache (Oct 15, 2013)

me, and one for my daughter too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

South Vermont thanks I be happy when I get these to this great hill.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Madroch (Oct 15, 2013)

Please please please- in


----------



## watkin (Oct 15, 2013)

Entered!  IN!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2013)

Count me in as well please


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 15, 2013)

love magic mountain. i'm in.


----------



## cbackman (Oct 15, 2013)

pick me pick me


----------



## Zand (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow I have senority over everyone that's posted so far... didn't realize I joined in Dec 2003!


----------



## Sue Flynn (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd love to win tickets to Magic MT.


----------



## Dr.Ski (Oct 15, 2013)

*Tickets!*

It would be really cool to win! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

^A 10 year anniversary!


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2013)

Well based on the Join Date - I don't stand a chance - but here goes!  

In!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 15, 2013)

throw my name in the hat!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 15, 2013)

Another giveaway i wont get picked for lol but in anyway


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2013)

I will win!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Count me in. Yippee!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 15, 2013)

IN!  (Thanks, Nick)


----------



## elks (Oct 15, 2013)

Tis the season!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 15, 2013)

One of the best mtns in New England!   I'm in

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2013)

It's worth a (long) shot...!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## catherine (Oct 15, 2013)

In!


----------



## reefer (Oct 15, 2013)

In


----------



## MeMaw (Oct 15, 2013)

In


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't wait to get some Magic!


----------



## PWDR8S (Oct 15, 2013)

Sweet!  I love the Magic!


----------



## kitcox (Oct 15, 2013)

*Magic Mountain Rules...! Count me in...!!!..Lets get this show on the road!!!*

Lets


----------



## dmw (Oct 15, 2013)

Inn.


----------



## jchia1229 (Oct 15, 2013)

In!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 15, 2013)

I see Magic tickets in my future. I'll probably be buying them though, what the hell, somebody's gotta win.


----------



## Michael Cyr (Oct 16, 2013)

Need to ski soon


----------



## JFP (Oct 16, 2013)

Would like to enter thanks!


----------



## dawn-ski (Oct 16, 2013)

me please!


----------



## nomad (Oct 16, 2013)

In!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 16, 2013)

In.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 16, 2013)

Would love a couple of tickets for as Bobr says I should be called Free skier


----------



## Madroch (Oct 16, 2013)

Did I win yet???


----------



## madriverjack (Oct 16, 2013)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kitcox (Oct 16, 2013)

I want something Magical to happen..!!


----------



## n00ge (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm always up for heading to Magic!


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 16, 2013)

In!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## adkskier (Oct 17, 2013)

*yes*

sure, I'd love to check out magic!



Nick said:


> First ski passes of the year!
> 
> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2013)

Winna, winna, Chicken dinna


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 17, 2013)

In


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 17, 2013)

In, thanks.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 17, 2013)

in.....

(thank you AZ for emailing me, and making me check this website for the first time in months)


----------



## SnowSnake (Oct 17, 2013)

IN


----------



## dougiestares (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## skidbump (Oct 17, 2013)

In i am?


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 17, 2013)

In


----------



## hamiljim (Oct 17, 2013)

Is this thing on????


----------



## BoarderPatrol (Oct 17, 2013)

Sing me up!....think SNOW.


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2013)

Please include me in the contest.

Any chance Magic Volunteers get extra points?!?!


----------



## soozilah (Oct 17, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

slatham said:


> Please include me in the contest.
> 
> Any chance Magic Volunteers get extra points?!?!



That would have been a good thought except how would we even verify that


----------



## amf (Oct 17, 2013)

One of my favorites!


----------



## skirick (Oct 17, 2013)

Please, Please?


----------



## crank (Oct 17, 2013)

In.  My son and I hit Magic on a powder day last March and loved it!  The last time I skied Magic before that was in 1973; why it took me that long to get back there I don't rightly know.


----------



## hooked (Oct 17, 2013)

magic


----------



## jjc5355 (Oct 17, 2013)

*IN*

im in      





Nick said:


> First ski passes of the year!
> 
> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creakyknees (Oct 17, 2013)

Please give me some Magic.......


----------



## Ice Queen (Oct 17, 2013)

Pick me pick me!


----------



## Katadinagain (Oct 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2013)

awf170 said:


> in.....
> 
> (thank you AZ for emailing me, and making me check this website for the first time in months)



Good to see you posting again, don't be a stranger


----------



## judes1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am in, but looks like that is no bunny hill


----------



## Quietman (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## bruno1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quietman said:


> I'm in


I'm in


----------



## Abominable (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Oct 17, 2013)

Did I win yet!?


----------



## fr7475 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wooohooo....can't wait!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2013)

Whoo! - 9 pages of replies - I'm in. Is Magic a good place?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2013)

Put me in coach!


And I swear, this board either has the highest percentage of lurkers I've ever seen, or people have RSS feeds set up for things like "free lift ticket" or "contest" or "giveaway" etc.....  Never ceases to amaze me how folks come out of the woodwork for these.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Whoo! - 9 pages of replies - I'm in. Is Magic a good place?



Yes for South VT from what I hear it the best in south of K they need some snow fall to help no crowed I need to check it out again been their once when someone else owned it.


----------



## skifree (Oct 17, 2013)

skifree likes to skifree


----------



## JBSki (Oct 17, 2013)

Put me in


----------



## goombay (Oct 17, 2013)

try me


----------



## Stache (Oct 17, 2013)

Pick the last, Me.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 17, 2013)

Pick me, pick me  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (Oct 18, 2013)

Never been to Magic. Might make a good reason to go!


----------



## mister moose (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, please.  Why not give each of us a voucher, I'm sure the chatter on Magic would go up considerably.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Yes, please.  Why not give each of us a voucher, I'm sure the chatter on Magic would go up considerably.



I don't think they have that many vouchers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 18, 2013)

I like the odds.


----------



## Edd (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, I'm in.


----------



## MadPadraic (Oct 20, 2013)

In.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2013)

All in.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 22, 2013)

Never been to Magic, free tix will get me there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I need a little Magic!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## marcski (Oct 22, 2013)

In.


----------



## jacknoir (Oct 22, 2013)

Magic: A classic NE Ski Area!


----------



## wakenbacon (Oct 22, 2013)

Pick me! First timer last year, definitely hitting it on a pow day this year!!!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Quigs76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pick Me!!


----------



## conwayeast (Oct 23, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## lastreet (Oct 23, 2013)

Bring on the snow!!!


----------



## St. Jerry (Oct 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Rikka (Oct 23, 2013)

Would love to go to Magic !!


----------



## mjg (Oct 23, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## jimk (Oct 23, 2013)

in :dunce:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm here to claim my tickets  Or maybe just to enter.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Winners are.... 

*GOOMBAY *and *BIGBOG*

Congrats guys. PM Sent for address!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2013)

A thank you to AZ.
Let's see...1985 was my last time at Magic...looking forward to a return trip.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2013)

bigbog said:


> A thank you to AZ.
> Let's see...1985 was my last time at Magic...looking forward to a return trip.



Hey if that trip from Bangor is too far, I'm happy to help you out with those tickets  ... 

Congrats!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2013)

if at first you don't succeed, try and try again!  Ready for the next round!  Congrats to the winners!


----------



## catherine (Oct 24, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## Madroch (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats----    Okay- that was to be a good sport.

DO OVER.   PLEASE


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Coagulation guys hope it a magical visit.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 26, 2013)

Will watch the weather for a powdump...it'll be a good day for new soft-snow skis.


----------



## fahz (Mar 10, 2014)

Nick ~ Thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

Catskills a.d Bershire East free tickets this year please.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey, Nick what are you planning for this year?


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2014)

Working on tickets now for the season. There will be giveaways


----------



## fahz (Aug 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> Working on tickets now for the season. There will be giveaways



Great!  Getting stoked already!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 8, 2014)

Nick said:


> Working on tickets now for the season. There will be giveaways



Any trivia?  I fared better at that than random number generators. lol


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2014)

Gonna try to remember to look at this thread this year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2014)

Contest time please need free lift tickets this year. Mountsnow or Catskills maybe one day before 2020


----------



## catherine (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 13, 2014)

2+


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2014)

Still lining up some more passes guys, but stay tuned. I should have some giveaways starting later this month.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2014)

In...errr, I will be in, Scotty bump faked me out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 123kathleen (Nov 15, 2014)

*Wish I saw this sooner, hope there are more to come*

Wish I saw sooner, hope there are more.



Nick said:


> First ski passes of the year!
> 
> Up for grabs are (2) lift pass vouchers to Magic Mountain in Londonderry, VT; which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2014)

did i win?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> did i win?



Yes Beatles album.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 17, 2014)

Stop bumping this!!


.....


oh crap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2014)

Bump! In it to win it! 



Maybe time to lock this one up?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2014)

how about a contest for best (or worst) POV ?  moderators as judges to keep it fair.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 17, 2014)

I win look lock it when next contest


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool! I'm definitely so excited for this! How about any clue on where and what mountain would it be? :flag:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2014)

did i win yet?


----------



## amf (Nov 18, 2014)

In!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 18, 2014)

This thread has been "Scottyized"...did I win?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 18, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> This thread has been "Scottyized"...did I win?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Yes free lifetime pass if skiing with no free tickets you u won


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2014)

One post closer to 4,500 to get me that 13th entry!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2014)

got to be in it to win it!

winner winner chicken dinner

2nd place is first loser

winners don't quit and quitters don't win (unless you quit smoking)

i wants tickets.


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2015)

Any contests coming up with t be a while.


----------



## Giovana (Feb 5, 2015)

yes, i like it


----------

